# Raiders of R’lyeh: Horror Adventure RPG and Mythos Sandbox!



## qbauer (Aug 27, 2013)

*Raiders of R’lyeh: Horror Adventure RPG and Mythos Sandbox!*

Raiders of R’lyeh launched today!

RAIDERS OF R’LYEH is a stand-alone roleplaying game set in 1910, in the last gilded days of the era of empires. It is a time of lost worlds and adventure, and a menacing prelude to war. 

Derived partly from the Runequest rules that have been released under the Open Game License, the game is crafted to emulate not only adventure in the Cthulhu Mythos of H.P. Lovecraft and his circle of influences, but especially the savage and evocative feel of Robert E. Howard’s Mythos and Weird menace stories. The book will have two uses, as either a rich sourcebook for playing adventures in the Edwardian — or _Edweirdian_ — period, or as its own game using a familiar percentile framework with some innovative twists. The project is designed to be of use in both modes: supplementary sourcebook and standalone.


----------



## Cheneybeast (Sep 10, 2013)

I love "Edweirdian"


----------

